# päsmäröidä



## Gavril

I can't find this word in any dictionary. Here is the sentence I saw it in:

_Lyhytnäköistä lastenkamaripäsmäröinti silti on._

"Kids'-room-[?] is still shortsighted."

K


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> _Lyhytnäköistä lastenkamaripäsmäröinti silti on._
> 
> "Kids'-room-[?] is still shortsighted."



*Päällepäsmäri* (or *päsmäri*) is someone bossy (or bully). Kids'-room-*bullying*?


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> *Päällepäsmäri* (or *päsmäri*) is someone bossy (or bully). Kids'-room-*bullying*?



Here's more context:

_Halun omia kaikki perhevapaat itselleen ymmärrän oikein hyvin, kun itselläkin on poikasta koko ajan ikävä. Lyhytnäköistä lastenkamaripäsmäröinti silti on._

"I understand quite well the desire to take all the family leave for oneself, when I'm missing my boy all the time [or, "when he is missing me"?]. Still, [??] is shortsighted."


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Here's more context:
> 
> _Halun omia kaikki perhevapaat itselleen ymmärrän oikein hyvin, kun itselläkin on poikasta koko ajan ikävä. Lyhytnäköistä lastenkamaripäsmäröinti silti on._
> 
> "I understand quite well the desire to take all the family leave for oneself, when I'm missing my boy all the time [or, "when he is missing me"?]. Still, [??] is shortsighted."



I assume this is the complete text: http://www.hs.fi/tulosta/1135252049617

The writer of the article seems to have coined a new word "lastenkamaripäsmäröinti". The meaning is ambiguous without the whole context. The mother does not want the father to take care of the baby. Is that kid's-room-jealousy? Or maybe parental jealousy?

*Edit:*
"I understand quite well the desire to *grab* all of the parental leaves, because I miss my "*cub*" [poikanen = baby animal (also: small boy); "bundle"] all the time. Still, parental jealousy is shortsighted."


----------

